# 69 GTO Trunk Lid Emblem



## FlipSide (Oct 23, 2013)

Does anyone have the measurements on the placement of the GTO emblem on the trunk lid of a 69 GTO? Height up to bottom of letters and in from the edge?
Thank you
Russ


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Mine is 1.5 inches from the right edge of the trunk lid and 1 inch up from the trunk lip edge. That is if mine is "correct"… I'm going by where it is on the car. Here's a lousy picture but you get the idea.


----------

